# Dog medical issue ***GRAPHIC CONTENT***



## Dylank15 (Nov 7, 2011)

We have here what i believe to be a vaginal prolapse. (Google Diagnosis) I am afraid i am going to have to get my baby girl spayed...


any thoughts.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Nov 8, 2011)

I had a dog do that twice,had the vet fix it the first time.Then it done it again ,,so we had her put down. I think thay was saying that it was comman in pigs.Dont remember what thay called it.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Nov 8, 2011)

That's what it looks like to me.  Has she been bred or in heat recently?


----------



## Dylank15 (Nov 8, 2011)

She isi n heat. I read that the prolapse prevents breeding


----------



## IrishSniper (Nov 8, 2011)

Prolapse for sure. I worked on a farm south of Nashville a couple of winters ago, had to deal with a simultanious vaginal and rectal prolapse on a cow. Not fun to fix.


----------



## Dylank15 (Nov 8, 2011)

So do you agree that spaying the dog would fix it? Or is it more complicated?


----------



## openwyde (Nov 8, 2011)

I own a veterinary clinic and I am RVT that is a vaginal prolapse and if you spay her it will stop the problem , veterinarian may have to purse string the prolapse right now until swelling goes down, keep it clean and moist, if it gets bigger have her seen fast, Good Luck.


----------



## hhbgl (Nov 8, 2011)

I wouldn"t go they spay route just yet. I've had several beagles to do this usually if it's no worse than yours is about 2 weeks on a high strength antibiotic and it will correct itself. I've had a lot of vets tell me the only way to correct is spaying. But another vet shared the antibiotic thing with me about 4 years ago. It was on a young female and the vet said to try it a few times with the antibiotic and after about the 3rd or 4th heat if she didn't outgrow it we may have to consider spaying. The vet said that while they are young the hormones are still raging and can cause this until they get a little older. Also keep a little neosporin on that to keep it moist.


----------



## IrishSniper (Nov 8, 2011)

Dylank15 said:


> So do you agree that spaying the dog would fix it? Or is it more complicated?



Have her checked out first. I don't know about dogs, but I know that cattle prolapse after having a 'fake' pregnancy or abortion. A vet can check and see if there is any sign of either.

In cattle at least, prolapsing is genetic, it points to inbreeding and any offspring from your dog could also have problems with prolapsing. 

I hope the vet tells you otherwise brother, I have a female Redbone that I plan to breed and I'd hate to be walking in your shoes right now.

~Mike


----------



## Forest Grump (Nov 8, 2011)

Take her to your veterinarian. (Not "Dr. Google")

Most likely, you have Vaginal hyperplasia/Vaginal prolapse: 

This develops in proestrus, & continues through estrus (heat) & for a time through diestrus. Spaying is sometimes necessary to resolve it. It is important to keep the exposed tissues clean & moist & non-traumatized. There is evidence that the susceptibility to develop it is _inherited_, & it is much more common in large breed dogs. Difficulty urinating is possible, but uncommon. Affected dogs are usually younger (2-3). Ordinarily these dogs have to be bred by AI because this occurs on every heat cycle. It will usually go away by time to deliver the pups though. Virtually all of them will _eventually_ shrink & become normal in diestrus, but some can persist, if there are cystic ovaries, for example. 

The only definitive cure to prevent it is to spay the dog, but as long as the dog can urinate & there is no necrotic tissue, it is not life-threatening. Many young individuals can "grow out of it" after a few cycles, but some will do it every time.

This is NOT the same as uterine prolapse, which follows delivery of babies, & is common in large animals. (esp. cows)


----------



## simoncreek okie (Nov 8, 2011)

spaying will stop the problem, but its not the only avenue for fixing the problem either. Ive heard that sometimes after they have a litter of pups it'll correct itself......just a thought.


----------



## Tater Bug (Nov 9, 2011)

I know several females that have prolasped and still whelped large litters. But im no vet. So don't shoot the messenger!


----------



## Dylank15 (Nov 10, 2011)

Gotcha!


----------



## wclawrence (Nov 11, 2011)

The best way to get away from this is to spay her.  So she can't reproduce more dogs with the tendency to prolapse.


----------

